# New TiVo HD (the series 2, NOT the series 3)



## djsting (Mar 6, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what kind of drive these are coming with, IDE or SATA?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Series 1 and 2 TiVo's use EIDE (PATA) drives
Series 3 including the new TiVo HD use SATA drives


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is no Series 2 HD.

The TiVoHD is considered part of the Series 3 family, which means SATA .


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The HR10-250, aka the HDTivo, is a series 2 model.


----------

